# backpack fogger recommendation



## ironman_gq (Apr 7, 2020)

New house 11 acres, pretty sure I'm going to have a mesquito problem this summer. My yard is roughly an acre and sorrounded by trees and low wet areas. What backpack sprayer/fogger in your experience has the best reach to be able to get up into the trees. Willing to entertain all brands, we have Stihl and Husqvarna locally but I can order. I have lots of time using the Stihl SR450 and SR200 that I've borrowed, wondering if there is anything better than the SR450


----------



## Justin Taylor (Apr 12, 2020)

The sr 450 works great


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 12, 2020)

My SR400 is 25 years old and still runs great


----------

